# A web hosting control panel for gentoo?

## travisbell

I was just wondering what (if any) of you guys are using for control panels, if your hosting with Gentoo.

Thanks,

----------

## ch0c0b0

I've found  webmin:

http://www.webmin.com/

to be a wonderful tool.  Among the uses I've had for it:

-Control my Apache, Proftpd and MySQL servers

-Install perl modules

- Create and maintain system cron jobs

It has a whole lot of other modules included, so check out the site.

----------

## Clay

webmin's not that spectacular for webhosting - I'm assuming you're talking about something like ensim or plesk or cpanel...

from what I understand, it can be done with H-Sphere - I'm actually going to try it out over the next two days, i'll try to remember to keep you update

----------

## Messiah

I am using web://cp (http://webcp.can-host.com) on Gentoo and it works almost perfect (only a couple of packages I need to pay extra attention when emerging or building).

PS This control panel is Open-Source, and is written completely in PHP, so modifications are easy  :Wink: 

----------

## nianderson

is webcp in portage?im not seeing it

----------

## Jaxom

I'm going to bump this one back up.  Mainly because I'm intested in finding something like this, however I need it to be able to control multiple servers as I don't put all services on each box.  I find it harder to maintain doing that and it would be easier to have "clients" on each machine that worked via SSH and/or SSL to get the job done but keeping services split.  Does anyone know if this does that or of anything else that might that's either free (as in beer or donations) or low cost?

----------

## nianderson

so do you have multiple boxen with same services that all need same changes? or do you have just one sercice per box basically?

----------

## Jaxom

Well, currently I have 2 seperate web servers, and 1 mail server, and 2 DNS servers (one is slave so no biggie).

1 web is linux, 1 is windows.  Mail is using gentoo's virtual mail guide and DNS is a standard BIND install.

----------

## nianderson

ahh no good solution fer ya that i know of.  :Sad: 

----------

## Jaxom

I do have a request for information into Plesk at the moment.  They have something called Expand.  It's suppose to centralize things, however they don't "support" gentoo.  I'm hoping their expand will handle the multiples the way I want them to, but we'll have to see.  If worse comes to worse I suppose I could roll my own, but I didn't want to have to go that far due to the amount of time it takes to do it.

That's my only complaint about linux....it would be nice if there were some easier administration tools without writing your own or having to spend more than it's worth to purchase.

----------

## nianderson

keep us posted

----------

## b()b

 *Jaxom wrote:*   

> I do have a request for information into Plesk at the moment.  They have something called Expand.  It's suppose to centralize things, however they don't "support" gentoo.  I'm hoping their expand will handle the multiples the way I want them to, but we'll have to see.  If worse comes to worse I suppose I could roll my own, but I didn't want to have to go that far due to the amount of time it takes to do it.
> 
> That's my only complaint about linux....it would be nice if there were some easier administration tools without writing your own or having to spend more than it's worth to purchase.

 

I was wondering if you had heard from swsoft concerning installing Plesk on gentoo.

~b()b

----------

## Jaxom

Actually, yes I did and I forgot to post here about it.  They basically said they have people successfully using it on Gentoo but they don't support it.  It also does not work with Postfix....at all.  They ONLY support qmail.

I did find a postfixadmin tool that may help once I figure out exactly how it works and I get it properly installed.  http://high5.net/postfixadmin/  I just haven't had the time to try and impliment it yet.

----------

## Apache4857

I was looking for something a little while back, and found SysCP (http://www.syscp.de/wiki/EnAboutSysCP) I haven't had a chance to even try anything, but it looked interesting.  It might be worth looking at though.

----------

## jfave

Clay

Had any luck with the H-sphere install?

----------

## j-m

Have a look at VHCS - Virtual Hosting Control System:

http://www.molesoftware.com/www/index.php?i18n=en&pid=1&title=Produkte&sub=4

You can download it here: 

http://download.vhcs.net/v2/

P.S. And please help others to make the whole thing (not only GUI) open source! Tell authors about you opinion in forums:

http://forum.vhcs.net/viewtopic.php?t=123&start=20&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

----------

## Luxus

here.. syscp is free

with a good how to (from me)

check https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=285445&highlight=syscp

----------

## atct

I would really like an ebuild for webcp, but for now it isn't there so can anyone give me a hint which guide to follow to install it right?

----------

## Serdar

I am also interested in a howto for installing webcp on gentoo.

the most thing I like on webcp ist, that it supports postgres.

thanks in advance.

Bye Serdar

----------

## trossachs

j-m, have you had great success with vhcs as I am possibly looking to deploy?

----------

